# Red veiltail x wild



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Checked on um this mornin and mr. Somebody ate all of his eggs. I will be trying again soon.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

I am actually going to today lol!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

She is in a cup in his tank as of now


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

I will be trying a crowntail and female from a galexy koi spawn. She will arrive in the mail tomorrow or the next day.


----------

